# Freerider Pro sizing help



## trailsnales (Nov 22, 2011)

I need to replace a pair of Freerider VXi that are getting difficult to glue back together. I’m also getting sick of filling in pedal pin holes. I have heard that Five Ten has changed their sizing recently so I’m wondering if I get the Pros should I stick with my current size (11.5) or go up to 12s? I also have a pair of Maltese Falcon Race clip shoes in 11.5 and the fit is perfect on both of these shoes for cycling (I prefer a fit with minimal excess for cycling than with shoes for walking etc). I ask because most every other shoe I buy I get size 12 and reviews on the Pros say they fit true to size... I took another look and my New Balance running and Minimus shoes are 12.5s. I am trying to do business with my local shop and I won’t be able to return them for a better fit is why I’m hoping to figure this out. Thanks if anyone can shed some light!


----------



## SpeshulEd (Oct 29, 2013)

I wear size 11 shoes and the size 11 freerider pros I own fit me just fine.


----------



## trailsnales (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks dude.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm a size 11.5. I have a pair of the FR Pros in that size as well 2 pair of FR Contacts and several other types of 5-11s. I find thier sizing very consistent. I hope that helps.


----------

